# Saw Dogs



## Chainsaw Master

A team of the world’s top chainsaw sculptors battle short deadlines, tight budgets and conflicting artistic sensibilities to complete a series of commissioned carvings on a scale never before seen. Confronting the dangers of chainsaw carving requires a steady hand and a fearless disposition. Master carver Steve Blanchard and foreman Pete Rieger pull from a pool of the best carvers in the world, matching their special skills to each over-the-top project, to craft some of the most intricate woodcarvings imaginable.
Saw Dogs


----------



## Chainsaw Master

*More on Sawdogs*

Sawdogs TV crew invades Squamish Valley | Encore | Squamish Chief, Squamish, BC


----------



## rb142

Sounds like a cool show.


----------



## Jcmbruce

*I'll be watching*

Sounds like a good show...hopefully it won't get canceled


----------



## Chainsaw Master

*Saw Dogs Preview – VIDEO*

Heres preview of the show.....
Saw Dogs Preview – VIDEO


----------



## Boydt8

*Wow*

Looks like it will be a great show to watch, I hope it could be aired in Arizona.


----------



## rb142

It starts airing on Jan 7 on Velocity, or Jan. 24 on OLN.


----------



## GnawDog

*Big Foot Spotted on Saw Dogs*

Is it just me or is there a resemblance?
View attachment 217095
View attachment 217096


----------



## twoclones

Saw Dogs, like all reality shows, has too much drama. Great carvings by great carvers, sensationalized customer relations, fabricated conflicts, inflated prices, unrealistically moronic apprentice. Have I missed anything? 

I was amused to see that in the Axe Men forum {here on Arboristsite} there are already 7 pages of negative comments for the season premier of that "reality" show. As a carver, Saw Dogs is equally unreal to me.


----------



## Jcmbruce

*True*

After the first couple shows I lost interest. I'll just be checking to see what the finished carvings look like.


----------



## rb142

twoclones said:


> Saw Dogs, like all reality shows, has too much drama. Great carvings by great carvers, sensationalized customer relations, fabricated conflicts, inflated prices, unrealistically moronic apprentice. Have I missed anything?
> 
> I was amused to see that in the Axe Men forum {here on Arboristsite} there are already 7 pages of negative comments for the season premier of that "reality" show. As a carver, Saw Dogs is equally unreal to me.



I'm sad to say that I agree completely. I guess I was hoping this one would be different. These guys do some amazing carving. I just want to see them work, not all the fabricated drama.

Another thing is that Steve Blanchard never carves anything on the show. Maybe it should be called the Steve Blanchard sells other peoples' carvings show?

Still miles better than AxMen though.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Damn, i was just going through the channels looking for it cause its on tonight, sometime. Sounds like a waste of time though, too bad.


----------



## sdfan

*Saw Dogs....AMAZING!!*

Saw Dogs is an amazing show....DRAMA sells if you know anything about TV a lot of people are liking the drama especially when it comes from Ryan..he is awesome on the show. Before you start critizing the show why don't you watch all the episodes first then make your comments about Steve not carving anything. Also, if you don't like the show why don't you make one yourself?? Michael Harris and Steve Blanchard created an amazing show about carvers that has not been on T.V. for people to see exactly what they do and I loved it and so did a lot of other people...I guess you just can't please everyone.....Saw Dog Fan!!


----------



## twoclones

sdfan said:


> Michael Harris and Steve Blanchard created an amazing show about carvers



*WRONG, WRONG, WRONG.* 
In fact, you could not be more wrong. The show has very little to do about carvers and is primarily fictional drama. It saddens me to see those huge talents diminished to soap opera character status  

Sounds like you've invested a lot of your own money in the show... Why else would you be so Grumpy? 

_Anyone else noticed that Steve hasn't carved anything yet? We know he can. _


----------



## sdfan

Nope...no money invested just know when I see a good show. It is not a competition that needs to be judged it is "Reality Show".


----------



## twoclones

sdfan said:


> it is "Reality Show".



... with NO REALITY.


----------



## Chainsaw Master

Its not that bad, they do run saws...
Heres a couple more links.......Highway 68 carver ........Cook-ing up a storm on ‘Sawdogs’


----------



## Chainsaw Master

*Another link*

Heres another link for Saw Dawgs
NB 'Saw Dog' gets national TV debut 

Got some nice carving saws in the back ground of teh one pic.....


----------



## Chainsaw Master

*TVGuide video....*

OLN's 'Saw Dogs' spotlights chainsaw artists | Sympatico.ca TV Guide


----------



## discounthunter

well at least steve blanchard is honest in the hwy68 article,where he states it is ACTING,and they do get PAID well. im sick of the farce tv where if they dont finish in the next 20minutes they'll loose their businness crap.


----------



## Bushmans

It boils down to a few things for me. I like the show because they carve some crazy cool stuff. The scenery is amazing and all the saws keep my CAD occupied. The guys are pretty funny and I know a lot of it is acting but in the end it is on tv because it is entertainment. It doesn't have to be what anyone else thinks it should be. It is what it is and if you don't like it there are a million other shows to watch. I'm hooked!
In fact the next time I'm out cutting firewood i am going to find some wood that I can try and carve a mushroom with. It will be my first attempt ever. 
What can I say? I'm inspired.


----------



## twoclones

Bushmans said:


> In fact the next time I'm out cutting firewood i am going to find some wood that I can try and carve a mushroom with. It will be my first attempt ever.
> What can I say? I'm inspired.



Bushman, 
You might like to watch Barre Pinske's new tutorial on carving a mushroom. He's quite the clown but knows exactly what he is doing in terms of carving. In this piece, it seems he decided to imitate one of my relatives back home in the Ozarks.  

Barre Pinske Carves a Mushroom, Barre Pinske Carves a mushroom Pinske on USTREAM. Performing Arts


----------



## Bushmans

twoclones said:


> Bushman,
> You might like to watch Barre Pinske's new tutorial on carving a mushroom. He's quite the clown but knows exactly what he is doing in terms of carving. In this piece, it seems he decided to imitate one of my relatives back home in the Ozarks.
> 
> Barre Pinske Carves a Mushroom, Barre Pinske Carves a mushroom Pinske on USTREAM. Performing Arts



Thanks Twoclones!
Unfortunately the sound is broken on my computer but I watched the video. I have saved it to my files and will watch again when I have sound. I don't know why I feel the urge to carve. I may suck at it but I'm still going to try. I'll post up my results whenever I get the mushroom done.
Thanks again!
-Bushman


----------



## PG Carver

*Saw Dogs debut on Discovery Channel*

Heads up to all Saw Dogs fans! Saw Dogs is being debuted on the Discovery Channel on April 15, 2012. So for those who do not have the Velocity Channel, now is your chance to view it on the Discovery Channel and show your support. They kick off the 4 episode series with the best episode out of the whole season, so don't miss out. 
Lets help out our fellow chainsaw brothers and rally some support to help them sign a second season!
Here's a link to the Discovery Channel lineup: 
Discovery Channel :: TV Listings :: Saw Dogs


----------

